# Songs for Halloween 2011 (new songs)



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome 2 My Nightmare by Alice Cooper is out. Carnival Arcane by Midnight Syndicate is new. The Attic by Jerry Vayne is new. I have both Arcane and Attic. Pretty good music. Ps, Attic is just like Midnight Syndicate, but with electric guitar/drums, combined with sound effects. Like MS, but rock music.


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

My favorite Halloween music are the two compilations a blogger called "scar stuff" did a few years back. Most of the links on his site have been removed, but thank goodness, his two compilations, "Ghoul-Arama" and "Spook Party", still work.

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the replies.

I'm also looking for more vocal 'new' songs.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

"Calling All the Monsters" by China Anne McClain was recently released on iTunes. It's a dance track.


----------



## hallomony (Sep 21, 2011)

http://hallowmix.com/2011-songs/ has some songs that were released in 2011. It mentions Midnight Syndicate as well, but most of the songs on there seem to be dance songs.


----------



## weiyuan927760 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I'm also looking for more vocal 'new' songs.


----------



## davidrael (Oct 22, 2011)

*What about this for a new halloween song??*

Hey - just posted this as a new thread but then saw this thread. My band Zig Zag Birds have recorded a new 'vocal' Halloween song (and video!) which you should like  .... it's called *Bump In The Night.*






Hope you like it 
David


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I like it. Great work.


----------



## davidrael (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, thanks very much.... and hope Valentine likes it too!


----------



## YESnack (Oct 26, 2011)

*Cool Halloween Song/Story/Artwork*

Check out cool free Halloween song/story/artwork at
http://www.yesnack.com/halloween/


----------



## danster08 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have close to 4 hours of music on my Halloween playlist, so I am always looking for any new music to add to it. These are some of the most recent. They are not all new this year, but some that you may not have yet. 

Monster by Skillet 
Zombie Me by No More Kings (*highly recomend)
Skeletons on Parade by Ludo
The Creep by The Lonely Island 
V for Vampire by Powerman 5000 
Strange Town by Neon Horse. 

As you can tell from those, I have a huge variety of music on my playlist. I really like the one that was posted by the Zig Zag Birds. I am going to have to go get that one to add. 

I hope you find something you like from this list.


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the good music! Halloween will be the best.


----------



## fiberglassband (Oct 27, 2011)

i wrote this song for halloween let me know what you all think. you can listen to the whole song on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-2POPErDhY

or if you like it down load it and share it with others.

http://www.cdbaby.com/AlbumDetails.aspx?AlbumID=fiberglass


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

There are these:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/77758-halloween-carols-other-songs-7.html


----------

